

46 percent of the public now uses the Internet, only 16 percent knows what it is. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.deepscience.com/articles/usa_science.html

======
mooism2
46% of Americans used the Internet 9 years ago, only 16% of Americans knew
what the Internet was 9 years ago. And I'd like to see what question they were
asked before concluding that Americans were ignorant.

------
sven
this javascript plaything is really annoying, and stopps interest for the
content.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm confused - what javascript plaything? Am I missing something?

